# Better read that new book fast.



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

A publisher trying something new.
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/book-publisher-experiments-with-disappearing-ink-20120628/

I think it is a very bad idea that might read some legal questions.


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

That's just insane that there are well-respected people that are praising the idea. I don't think this is how books should operate in this world of iPads and Kindles.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Another money grabber.
Not satisfied with ripping us off once, they want to repeat it.
I suspect no-one will buy them until the publishers give no choice and then there will be complaints about people getting hold of ripped versions like there are films now. Everyone will lose.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

90% of all my recreational reading is done on my Kindle. The rest are periodicals that I could read on my Kindle, but the illustrations are not satisfying so I go with a hard copy of those. I do own several hard copy books that I re-read at times, it would really upset me If I went to open one of these up to find 400 pages of blank paper. Not to mention that there have been some books that have taken me more than 2 months to read. Granted most of my books are Paperback (The cost of most Hardbound books I feel are outrageous), but suppose I buy a repair manual for my car that is printed using this process, then find out I have to spend an additional $25 to $45 when I have to Do the brakes 3 months after I purchased the book. Can we all say "Class Action" against the Publishers?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Which opens a new problem for a new solution to make more money.
How about a new spray that reactivates disappearing ink?
Or a light?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

They would just come up with a way for the paper to disintegrate after 2 months in answer to that sort of solution. Thus also adding to the cost for clean up of resulting mess.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

How long do you think it will be before they're selling books at a higher price for not disappearing?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Publishers are already trying to charge more for books in any format. I can see it though, that because of this new technology, they are probably going to double the price of books that disappear before you have thoroughly enjoyed them. Then again they just might offfer a version of the same book in non disappearing format for twice the cost of the disappearing version. I do not trust them at all.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There is only reference to one publisher in Argentina who is working on publishing new authors this way.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

As an aside:

Your E-Book Is Reading You



> The major new players in e-book publishing-Amazon, Apple and Google-can easily track how far readers are getting in books, how long they spend reading them and which search terms they use to find books. Book apps for tablets like the iPad, Kindle Fire and Nook record how many times readers open the app and how much time they spend reading.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Speaking of Kindles. My daughters Kindle seems to have died today. Working fine yesterday can only get to the Kindle Reset Screen today and only 1 month after the warranty expired.


----------

